# Mark's Custom Tackle Jigs



## PHEDDEN (Feb 5, 2012)

_ bought these 1 oz.Mark's custom Tackle (made and painted in Michigan) jigs at Frank's and was wondering if anyone else has purchased them and had luck with them. the hook is not your traditional style and just has me wondering how they hook fish. They look very good and seem to be a high quality jig._


----------



## Ragnarr13 (May 4, 2012)

PHEDDEN said:


> _ bought these 1 oz.Mark's custom Tackle (made and painted in Michigan) jigs at Frank's and was wondering if anyone else has purchased them and had luck with them. the hook is not your traditional style and just has me wondering how they hook fish. They look very good and seem to be a high quality jig._



Yes, these are great jigs. I have quite a few of them and they work really well. The only problem that I had with them was that they were a little too wide where the plastic bait meets up with the head. The baits had a habit of splitting on me. This is an easy fix though. I just used a metal file and took the sides down, so that the top and bottom were the only points holding the bait. Add a stinger hook to them and they are deadly with Fin-s Fish baits. I hope this tip helps you out.

Ragnarr


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Mark's Jigs are all I use on the St Clair river for walleye. Vampire is my favorite. I get them at Anderson's Pro Bait in Port Huron. I met him at the Fishing show at Novi this year too. Nice guy. Jigs were cheaper there. I use the same style sickle hooks on my harnesses too. I don't seem to lose as many fish.

Ken


----------



## looneytoons (Aug 25, 2011)

PHEDDEN said:


> _ bought these 1 oz.Mark's custom Tackle (made and painted in Michigan) jigs at Frank's and was wondering if anyone else has purchased them and had luck with them. the hook is not your traditional style and just has me wondering how they hook fish. They look very good and seem to be a high quality jig._


These are the only jigs I use! The design in my opinions lessens your snags. Made in Michigan is another great selling point for me! You will have no problem with hook ups. Very High quality jig!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is another source of this style of jig that is also made right here in Michigan.

https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=23_68_80&products_id=168


----------

